# Nightstand gun concealment



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

One of my hobbies is woodworking. Its something rather new I've gotten into and enjoy quite a bit. Thought I'd share this idea with you fine folks. I'm not going to give the details on building the nightstand because most of you can figure that out on your own. I just wanted to share the idea and if it seems like a good one to you by all means run with it.

Many people store their firearm in their nightstand. I started thinking if a bad guy got into my house one of the first places he's going to look is in the drawer of the nightstand. So I thought I'd find another spot just as close for my sidearm.

Here is the basic nightstand.








Seems pretty normal when opening the drawer.








Instead of attaching the top as usual I attached it with a hinge in the back. I built a small cubby above the drawer. No one has a clue it's there. It holds my Glock 17 and extra clips.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Thats cool, I have no kids and keep my 357 on top with a mini mag and speed loader gawd forbid a intruder comes in and meets me in the hall buttnaked with the 686, coroners report would be he died by fright and that the gunshoots wounds had no effect on his demise


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Very impressive squatch....


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Great idea and a great job! Well done!!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Very good logic Sas'. Nothing worse than dealing with a burglar you inadvertently armed yourself. It is tough to keep a gun close at hand, but not too easy to find. I keep an AK with red dot scope and tac light on spring-steel rails under the bed. In an emergency I have enough gun to shoot my way out like a ******* gangster. 

Top of the world Ma!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Very nice. I keep a Mossberg 500 ready to go beside the bed with a trigger lock and a key around my neck. grandkids and all.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice looking set up. I don't have any kids so I keep a loaded .40 in the drawer with an extra 15 round mag and a flashlight. In addition to that I usually have my EDC sitting on the vanity with my keys so thats 7 rounds of .380. I figure thats enough for me to get on the phone or fight to the gun cabinet.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice stash spot, very clever too. My 12 ga pump is next to my bed for when things go bump in the night.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Good to know I'm not the only one on here that is a woodworker / furniture making hobbyist !


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I like that idea Squatch. I have been trying to think of better ways to store my guns in each nightstand. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Very nice work Sasq!

Two of my many "rigs" around the "lodge";

Blackhawk Serpa Holster fastened to underside of an end table.

View attachment 14662


Winchester 1300 Defender bedside.

View attachment 14663


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sweet. Good way to hide something.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I just put my Glock 20 10mm with a stream light on top of the head board with an extra 15 round mag. Right above my head when sleeping. Of course there is a 870 loaded with buckshot behind the door with flashlight mounted to the barrel. Plus an AR with mags on the gun rack, again with laser and flashlight. Nothing is under the bed or hidden someplace. I figure in a panic why hide the one thing that will most likely save my life. When seconds count in the dark and I'm half asleep.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Squatch, Great idea, While I live alone I'm always concerned about when I travel and coming home to a missing pistol. A nightstand like that would allow be to avoid storing stuff in the safe when I travel.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've been mulling over different concealment options for hiding various firearms, but keeping them accessible. With a 4 year old running around, options are currently limited to locked safes or very high shelves.
I spotted a site selling custom flag designs that conceal firearms, and use magnetic locks to prevent unwanted access. I *think* I can replicate the design for less than they are selling them, but thus far I've hit a snag. Mainly, I'm OCD. Once I realized that a flag has exact specifications, I've been stuck on that. So, all of my measuring for the firearms I wish to conceal has been umbilically linked to those specs, and the result comes out far larger than I'm willing to hang on my wall.
The hitch of the matter is trying to conceal a long arm. That throws the whole thing off.
I may have to accept the fact that I'll only be happy with one large enough to conceal a handgun and a few magazines.
A pity, really.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I've been mulling over different concealment options for hiding various firearms, but keeping them accessible. With a 4 year old running around, options are currently limited to locked safes or very high shelves.
> I spotted a site selling custom flag designs that conceal firearms, and use magnetic locks to prevent unwanted access. I *think* I can replicate the design for less than they are selling them, but thus far I've hit a snag. Mainly, I'm OCD. Once I realized that a flag has exact specifications, I've been stuck on that. So, all of my measuring for the firearms I wish to conceal has been umbilically linked to those specs, and the result comes out far larger than I'm willing to hang on my wall.
> The hitch of the matter is trying to conceal a long arm. That throws the whole thing off.
> I may have to accept the fact that I'll only be happy with one large enough to conceal a handgun and a few magazines.
> A pity, really.


Kau,

Check out Tactical Walls for inspiration on firearm concealment ideas.

https://tacticalwalls.com/


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If you open the bottom drawer of my nightstand, reach inside and up to the divider, you will find a holster screwed up there with a blued steel surprise snugged inside, butt stock facing out.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good job on that.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Kau,
> 
> Check out Tactical Walls for inspiration on firearm concealment ideas.
> 
> https://tacticalwalls.com/


They, too, have contributed to my current infatuation.
The wife says I can't put(more) holes in the walls. :mrgreen:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice job ,,,,,,, looks very good .


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I keep mine on the 2nd shelf from the top..laying on my Bible. In plain sight for somebody who knows where to look. I have to quit being so nonchalant about that. Good point. We dont currently have any young skulls full of mush rampaging in the crib..which is a good thing in some areas.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice Job Squatch. We don't have any kids so I keep a revolver in the nightstand. We have had the same conversation as to "that's the first place a thief would look". I may have to contemplate copying your idea!


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I've been mulling over different concealment options for hiding various firearms, but keeping them accessible. With a 4 year old running around, options are currently limited to locked safes or very high shelves.
> I spotted a site selling custom flag designs that conceal firearms, and use magnetic locks to prevent unwanted access. I *think* I can replicate the design for less than they are selling them, but thus far I've hit a snag. Mainly, I'm OCD. Once I realized that a flag has exact specifications, I've been stuck on that. So, all of my measuring for the firearms I wish to conceal has been umbilically linked to those specs, and the result comes out far larger than I'm willing to hang on my wall.
> The hitch of the matter is trying to conceal a long arm. That throws the whole thing off.
> I may have to accept the fact that I'll only be happy with one large enough to conceal a handgun and a few magazines.
> A pity, really.


Similar problem at my house.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

GrumpyBiker said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one on here that is a woodworker / furniture making hobbyist !


G.B. there are some serious wood workers here.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

WHEN, I finally get a shop that I can work in, I plan on starting to "add" hidden compartments to furniture.
Kowboy, have you worked on a magnetic latch system yet?
My first will coffee tables and end tables.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Deebo said:


> WHEN, I finally get a shop that I can work in, I plan on starting to "add" hidden compartments to furniture.
> Kowboy, have you worked on a magnetic latch system yet?
> My first will coffee tables and end tables.


I have a thought on how to do my own with a concealed pin/hole setup, however the easy solution is a set of these: Safety 1st Magnetic Locking System


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I've been mulling over different concealment options for hiding various firearms, but keeping them accessible. With a 4 year old running around, options are currently limited to locked safes or very high shelves.
> I spotted a site selling custom flag designs that conceal firearms, and use magnetic locks to prevent unwanted access. I *think* I can replicate the design for less than they are selling them, but thus far I've hit a snag. Mainly, I'm OCD. Once I realized that a flag has exact specifications, I've been stuck on that. So, all of my measuring for the firearms I wish to conceal has been umbilically linked to those specs, and the result comes out far larger than I'm willing to hang on my wall.
> The hitch of the matter is trying to conceal a long arm. That throws the whole thing off.
> I may have to accept the fact that I'll only be happy with one large enough to conceal a handgun and a few magazines.
> A pity, really.


I think I posted this before but here's an idea to store a sidearm and rifle. I built this one as a book/DVD case. Holds mags, ammo, sidearms and two long rifles.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice work! I got so inspired I got started on my own project but I think I messed up, any pointers?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Plumbum said:


> Nice work! I got so inspired I got started on my own project but I think I messed up, any pointers?
> View attachment 14779


Nope. Looks about right. No one will ever think to look in there.


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2016)

Sasquatch, you've got good hands bud and some skills there. I hold a degree in teaching woodworking and I see some good work in those pics. I have actually been thinking myself of going into custom hidey hole furniture just like what you've built there. I live on disability and I could sure as hell use the extra money. I've been thinking along the lines of some embellished pieces like that nightstand and maybe a freestanding bookcase with a handgun space in it too. And there could be some nice things done with taller pieces like video tape storage units designed to store rifles even. I noticed when I looked at your piece that there was enough room for a fair amount of ammo as well as mags too. Really nice job man!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

My youngest kid (at home going through nursing school) keeps a .380 in her night stand


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Nicely done, sir! And judging by the contents of the drawer a gunfight isn't the only action you're ready for


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Haha was getting ready to point that out


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> Nicely done, sir! And judging by the contents of the drawer a gunfight isn't the only action you're ready for


Being a single Squatch and a Prepper I am prepared for any and all scenarios!


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

I use to have a similar night stand before I had kids. I really like the quick access gun boxes that you can mount in strategic places. (next to bed, or in car) There not that expensive and I feel better knowing it is secure but easily and quickly accessible.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Thats cool, I have no kids and keep my 357 on top with a mini mag and speed loader gawd forbid a intruder comes in and meets me in the hall buttnaked with the 686, coroners report would be he died by fright and that the gunshoots wounds had no effect on his demise










This is the bed I want.


----------



## arrowblazer71 (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a nightstand very similar, It doesnt have a drawer and only the back half lifts up. my kids have no clue it there and if anone is looking lifts the top they dont know it opens. you have to lift from the middle


----------

